# Bass Traps. Need Help



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Any advice for me?? They did nothing!

3.5" thick Ultra Touch, 8' tall in the corner. Traps are 30" across.

My room:










Now, my results with and without bass traps.
Also, I'm using a WM-61A mic. It should be good for these measurements. 

At my recliner, with and without traps:









At my PC (other wall), with and without traps: (Used wrong dB on one of them, but you still see the shape is mostly the same.)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Same basic response but the frequency at which the null occurs is different.

What is the change in position between your chair and the PC? Just back farther in the room? Farther back and off to one side?

Bryan


----------



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Further back, about 10'.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

And it's in the same position left to right in relation to the room as the main seating?


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

I built some of the Jon Risch DIY bass traps and they did wonders for my room. I do not have any frequency plots but they got rid of the boom that I had with a two channel system. I did have to build one 9 feet high to the roof to do it but did really help with the room. Placement might help more with that null or adding a second sub.


----------

